# NIE Question



## nikg (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello all,

i am a bit confused about NIE and i would like your help if possible. I moved to Spain with my family about a month ago (I work in Gibraltar but live in Spain).

After moving to an apartment i visited ONO, Movistar etc to apply for internet + mobile. They told me that i need a NIE and a bank account. Went to open a bank account and told me i need a NIE. I said ok. Went to the police and applied for NIE. Last week i went again and they gave me a piece or paper with my NIE number. I was happy, i was finally going to apply for internet.. Stoped at a bank to open a account and the cashier told me that they couldn't open me an account because my NIE would expire in 3 months. After 20 days waiting for this spcecific day i was going MAD!! So got a NIE but no Internet, no bank account.

Is there any bank that i can open a account with that NIE? Why did i get that and not something similar to my friends' which is like a card? How can i get that?

Also i need to get NIE for my baby. Is there a special procedure for that and what kind of paperwork do i need to have with me? That lady in the Police only speaks Spanish and it's hard to understand what is she saying. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nikg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i am a bit confused about NIE and i would like your help if possible. I moved to Spain with my family about a month ago (I work in Gibraltar but live in Spain).
> 
> ...


You get a temporary NIE when you first register, to get a permanent one you need to register as a resident in Spain. To do that, you need to prove income and healthcare cover - in other words, you dont just need an NIE, you need a residency certificate. Alternatively, you can open a non residents bank account, but that has to be changed to a residents account within 90 days

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can only help by saying I know Sabadell allow you to open a bank account without an NIE, it may be classed as a foreign account and therefore be subject to higher fees but it would only be temporary until you get the NIE and can change to a residence account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> I can only help by saying I know Sabadell allow you to open a bank account without an NIE, it may be classed as a foreign account and therefore be subject to higher fees but it would only be temporary until you get the NIE and can change to a residence account.




Ooooops!

He already has an NIE - you mean until he gets a 'residencia' as explained above. As a resident of Spain, you MUST be on the list of foreigners and have a 'residencia'.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Santander will provide you with a basic bank account which you can use for utilities and suchlike without an NIE number.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Ooooops!
> 
> He already has an NIE - you mean until he gets a 'residencia' as explained above. As a resident of Spain, you MUST be on the list of foreigners and have a 'residencia'.


Yeah you're right, sorry it's two different things. It's confusing at the best of times but he said the bank wouldn't open an account with the temp NIE number, residencia wasn't really what I meant.
Either way Sabadell will let you open an account using just your passport.


----------



## nikg (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. I 'll visit those two banks tomorrow to try again. Do you also know, what do i need for my baby to get a NIE? Need to have vaccination soon and was told that also needs a NIE for that when we go to the hospital.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikg said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I 'll visit those two banks tomorrow to try again. Do you also know, what do i need for my baby to get a NIE? Need to have vaccination soon and was told that also needs a NIE for that when we go to the hospital.


are you living here?

if so, you don't just need a NIE number you also need to register as resident, & register your baby also - as already mentioned - in order to register as resident you need to show that you have sufficient income & healthcare provision - that's the 'card' your friends have

once you've done that you apply for SS numbers & health cards


----------



## Olivia16 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good luck, i also had the issue, but I was lucky and got my nie before they got expiration dates.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This could only happen in Spain, could't it?

I opened my first bank account at BBVA, used my passport and waved a fist full of dosh, no problem.


----------



## Olivia16 (Aug 13, 2013)

If you havent already, go back to the police station and tell them your problem, maybe they can help you more than you think.


----------

